# Chinch Bugs ? Plus mystery den



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

I recently found what looks like a den of some kind - rabbits, groundhog...unsure. I had somebody come out and they didnt mention that den although they said I have chinch bugs killing my lawn. I honestly haven't seen any. I think they're being lazy and seeing some dead patches which is thatch from annual ryegrass that got planted (another story for another day), and assumed it may be chinch bugs to sell me the goods.

What do you recommend? I'm definitely not using them as they require a "fertilizer program" in addition to the chinch treatment, which like o said I haven't even seen
Not to mention they never addressed the den.

I'm overseeding in a few weeks. Would insecticide affect that?

Any thoughts on addressing this den and repairing prior to the seed?
Thanks all!


----------



## Tsmith (Aug 11, 2017)

Is that hole shallow? It looks like a rabbit hole which are normally shallow and are usually for females about to give birth.

The death around it though does seem odd but if there before you noticed the hole is prob not related. Have you tried digging up in that area just to see what's under there? I've had a problem with webworms last two years in one location that Bayer 24 Hour Grub Killer takes care of.


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Tsmith said:


> Is that hole shallow? It looks like a rabbit hole which are normally shallow and are usually for females about to give birth.
> 
> The death around it though does seem odd but if there before you noticed the hole is prob not related. Have you tried digging up in that area just to see what's under there? I've had a problem with webworms last two years in one location that Bayer 24 Hour Grub Killer takes care of.


I would say it's about 8-10 inches deep. It doesn't seem like the grass death has been spreading around it but hard to say for sure - Is there something I can do to be sure? Looks like if it's chinch I can look in there and see them crawling around.

2. Can I spray insecticide if seeding in a couple weeks?


----------



## MichiganGreen (Aug 7, 2018)

Also, if I'm good to spray then seed, what spray would you recommend? I'd just grab the standard big box stuff I plug into my hose but making sure there's not something better - also with timing of overseeding it's obviously critical it won't stunt new grass germination.


----------

